# Exporter les photos de l'iPad



## Azergoth (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour 

C'est sûrement une question débile, mais je ne trouve pas comment exporter mes photos qui se trouvent sur mon iPad vers mon Mac, pour au final les y stocker ou les mettre dans LightRoom par exemple... Ça doit sûrement être tout bête, mais je ne trouve pas 

Désolé si c'est un question redondante, mais je n'ai pas trouvé sur le forum...


----------



## lineakd (26 Juillet 2012)

@azergoth, en te servant d'iCloud avec la fonction "Flux de photos".


----------



## Azergoth (26 Juillet 2012)

lineakd a dit:


> @azergoth, en te servant d'iCloud avec la fonction "Flux de photos".



Merci  
Mais avec 10Go de photos, ce n'est vraiment pas très pratique!!! J'espérais pouvoir y accéder via iTunes ou un truc du genre. Pour finir, Lightroom à reconnu l'iPad et j'ai pu en extraire les photos. Hélas, il n'est pas capable de voir les différents albums.
Sur ce plan (export de photos), Apple a encore pas mal de boulot!!


----------



## Larme (26 Juillet 2012)

_Transfert d'images_ ou _iPhoto_, via câble et tu pourras les importer.


----------



## Azergoth (26 Juillet 2012)

Larme a dit:


> _Transfert d'images_ ou _iPhoto_, via câble et tu pourras les importer.



Cool!! C'était le transfert d'image que je cherchais. Hélas il ne reconnaît pas non plus les albums 
Lightroom fera donc l'affaire


----------



## Gwen (26 Juillet 2012)

PhoneView est capable de t'importer les photos présentes dans l'appareil quel que soit leur provenance.


----------



## aurelise (26 Juillet 2012)

merci!


----------



## lineakd (26 Juillet 2012)

@azergoth, est l'application Photo manager pro?

Ou encore widephotoviewe, regarde ceci: 
Importing WidePhotoViewer Selections into Lightroom.

Je n'ai pas testé, c'est mon ami google qui m'a amené à cette page. :rose:


----------



## Azergoth (27 Juillet 2012)

lineakd a dit:


> @azergoth, est l'application Photo manager pro?
> 
> Ou encore widephotoviewe, regarde ceci:
> Importing WidePhotoViewer Selections into Lightroom.
> ...



Merci merci 

Comme j'utilise peu mon iPad pour la photo, je me suis débrouillé avec LR.

Cela dit, permettez-moi de passer quand-même un petit (léger, ne vous inquiétez pas :rateau coup de geule envers Apple! Ils se disent orientés pros, vendent des adaptateurs pour appareils photos, et quand il s'agit de décharger ses photos, il faut (quasi) obligatoirement passer par une application tiers, et payante. Prix sur lequel ils retiennent bien évidemment un certain pourcentage! Technique fortuite, je ne suis pas sur... Mais j'y crois quand-même un peu...


----------



## Gwen (27 Juillet 2012)

Logique, tu choisis l'application qui te convient le mieux. Tu es libre. Ensuite, tout est livré avec le système pour que ça marche facilement. Tu peux charger tes photos avec ton adaptateur sans rien avoir d'autre. Mais pour le reste, il faut un logiciel tiers.

C'est pareil sur ordinateur de bureau non ?


----------



## Azergoth (27 Juillet 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Logique, tu choisis l'application qui te convient le mieux. Tu es libre. Ensuite, tout est livré avec le système pour que ça marche facilement. Tu peux charger tes photos avec ton adaptateur sans rien avoir d'autre. Mais pour le reste, il faut un logiciel tiers.
> 
> C'est pareil sur ordinateur de bureau non ?



Beh... Justement non, sur mon GSM android (qui est loin, loin d'être parfait, ne me comprenez pas mal...), si je fais un dossier photos, j'y ai accès sans le moindre problème...  Tout n'est justement pas livré avec le système: transfert d'images (livré avec OS X) n'est pour, ainsi dire, pas tout à fait compatible avec le matériel de la même marque.
Non?


----------



## Gwen (27 Juillet 2012)

La philosophie d'Andrioid est très différente de celle d'iOs. En effet, tu peux plus facilement accéder à certaines données. Mais cela veut aussi dire que d'autres le peuvent également et tu peux avoir plus facilement des actes malveillants voulus ou pires créés de manière accidentelle.

Tranferts d'image fonctionne sur les images de la bibliothèque principale de ton iPhone (soit en enregistrement depuis une autre application comme Safari, soit prises avec l'appareil photo). Les images contenues dans les dossiers importés de ton ordinateur sont déjà sensées êtres dans ton ordinateur, donc, il est otique que transfert d'image ne propose pas de les réimporter, car en plus, ce sont des versions optimisées pour l'écran du iPhone, et donc de moins bonnes qualités que tes originaux. C'est juste une sécurité que tu peux faire sauter facilement, et donc, en connaissance de cause.


----------



## Azergoth (27 Juillet 2012)

gwen a dit:


> La philosophie d'Andrioid est très différente de celle d'iOs. En effet, tu peux plus facilement accéder à certaines données. Mais cela veut aussi dire que d'autres le peuvent également et tu peux avoir plus facilement des actes malveillants voulus ou pires créés de manière accidentelle.
> 
> Tranferts d'image fonctionne sur les images de la bibliothèque principale de ton iPhone (soit en enregistrement depuis une autre application comme Safari, soit prises avec l'appareil photo). Les images contenues dans les dossiers importés de ton ordinateur sont déjà sensées êtres dans ton ordinateur, donc, il est otique que transfert d'image ne propose pas de les réimporter, car en plus, ce sont des versions optimisées pour l'écran du iPhone, et donc de moins bonnes qualités que tes originaux. C'est juste une sécurité que tu peux faire sauter facilement, et donc, en connaissance de cause.



Beh non, justement :rateau: ce sont des RAWs importés avec l'adaptateur SD-USB, fourni (Vendu) par Apple, elle même.
(même si j'ai un adaptateur tiers à 5 euros... Mais ça n'a rien à voir )

En ce qui concerne la sécurité, je suis à 100% d'accord qu'android est plus ouvert qu'ios.
MAIS si on utilise la sécurité comme argument, comment expliquer qu'une applications tiers puisse y avoir accès, et même pas une appli du système 
En plus, pour un hypothétique hack, avoir accès à toutes mes photos d'un coup, sans passer par des dossiers, est sans doute même plus efficaces (bon, je le reconnais, c'est bidon... Mais qdm )


----------



## Gwen (27 Juillet 2012)

Azergoth a dit:


> Beh non, justement :rateau: ce sont des RAWs importés avec l'adaptateur SD-USB, fourni (Vendu) par Apple, elle même.
> (même si j'ai un adaptateur tiers à 5 euros... Mais ça n'a rien à voir )



Il faudrait que je teste, car chez moi je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec les RAW. Mais bon, je shoot beaucoup en JPEG ces derniers temps, donc, je me trompe peut être.


----------



## Azergoth (27 Juillet 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Il faudrait que je teste, car chez moi je n'ai jamais eu de soucis avec les RAW. Mais bon, je shoot beaucoup en JPEG ces derniers temps, donc, je me trompe peut être.



Aucuns souci avec les RAWs 
Ça marche avec les DNG, et j'ai entendu dire que ça marchait aussi avec les CR2 et nef 
Ce que LR n'a pas réussi à importer, ce sont le .xmp issus d'une modification. En cherchant un peu, ça devra être possible, mais relève de la bidouillé. N'en ayant que 2 ou 3, je n'ai pas cherché


----------



## Gwen (27 Juillet 2012)

Les fichiers .xmp ne sont pas des photos. Donc, logique que cela ne soit pas exporté avec l'application transfert de photos 

Quel logiciel sur iPad crée des .xmp ?


----------



## Azergoth (27 Juillet 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Les fichiers .xmp ne sont pas des photos. Donc, logique que cela ne soit pas exporté avec l'application transfert de photos
> 
> Quel logiciel sur iPad crée des .xmp ?




Non, mais bon... Un fichier xmp va de pair avec une photo 

L'application Photo elle même, en rognant par exemple


----------



## Gwen (27 Juillet 2012)

Azergoth a dit:


> Non, mais bon... Un fichier xmp va de pair avec une photo
> 
> L'application Photo elle même, en rognant par exemple



L'application photo crée une copie il me semble, avec un lien vers la photo d'origine dans la base du logiciel. Pas besoin d'avoir un autre fichier spécifique qui lui n'est pas exporté.


----------



## Azergoth (27 Juillet 2012)

Je viens de faire l'essai en recardant: il crée bel et bien un .xmp ;-)


----------



## Gwen (29 Juillet 2012)

Bon, j'aurais appris quelque chose alors. merci 

Ça ne résout pas le problème, mais ça augmente ma culture générale, c'est déjà un bon point.


----------



## Azergoth (29 Juillet 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Bon, j'aurais appris quelque chose alors. merci
> 
> Ça ne résout pas le problème, mais ça augmente ma culture générale, c'est déjà un bon point.





"problème", tout relatif qu'il soit. Au moins, même si la solution n'est pas la plus aboutie ni la plus élégante qu'il soit, une solution existe.

Quant au fichier xmp, c'est à priori (si on exclu le fait qu'il ne soit pas exporté) la meilleure solution: elle ne modifie aucunement le fichier original, ce qui est un des point importants pour un photographe travaillant an RAW!


----------



## dakar (30 Juillet 2012)

QUestion à lineakd :

Bonjour, je pensais acheter un iPad, mais vu les problèmes que je vois énoncés sur ce Forum...j'hésite. Peut-être le nouveau (l'an prochain !)  donnera-t-il toute satisfaction...

En attendant, je voudrais une précision Stp : tu indiques de passer par iCloud, Flux de photos. C'est ce qu'il m'avait semblé comprendre sur le site Mac, chapitre iPad..mais tu n'as pas confirmé en toutes lettres : le transfert se fait-il réellement par Dossiers, où on retrouve bien les photos classées dedans...,  ou simplement avec ses  photos  transférées en vrac, ou par date, ou par titre, ou autrement...

Merci, si tu peux m'expliquer..


----------



## wip (26 Avril 2013)

Bonjour 

Autre petite question:

Vous connaissez un logiciel sur PC pour récupérer les photos qui sont sur un iPad ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2013)

wip a dit:


> Vous connaissez un logiciel sur PC pour récupérer les photos qui sont sur un iPad ?



Bonjour,

Il y a Copytrans pour transférer les photos de l'iPhone et iPad vers PC 





> CopyTrans Photo est une solution facile pour transférer et gérer les photos de l'iPhone, iPad et du PC.


----------

